# I have a question.



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

Is there a certain course you need to take in north dakota to bow hunt for whitetails?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

No, but I would try to get as much information and do some research on it before hand.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Hunter and bow safety course?


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Neither is needed, although recommended and the class is free.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

A huter safety course is required to hunt for anyone 12 and older and was born after 1961


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Bow Hunting doesn't require the hunter education, just rifle. That is why bow tags are sold over the counter without your hunter education certificate number.

I am in hunter ed. right now and I would recommend taking it since it is free and does help to keep the hunter better informed.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Bow Hunting doesn't require the hunter education, just rifle. That is why bow tags are sold over the counter without your hunter education certificate number.


I don't believe that is correct. I took a course to be a certified ND bowhunter education teacher 19 years ago years before it was incorporated into the regular hunter education course.

Only those under 12 years old are exempt. The bowhunting license doesn't ask for the hunters safety number because it will have to be on the general license that is also required.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I am confused now.

I have a general license, furbearer license, and a bow license with tag - all bought over the counter at DHD in Minot. 
When I was stopped last week by fish n game, I showed my yellow sheet with the bow tag and he didn't say anything. (except for the part when he said it was 20min after the sunset time limit - 10 to eight - and I should have been out of the stand sooner)

Here is all I could find from the proclamation.

Deer bow--All resident licenses are issued by county auditors, license vendors, the
Department, or by calling 1-800-406-6409.

I guess I should call fish n game to find out if I take a deer before the 25th (end of Hunter Ed.)


----------

